# Anyone keep gators? help.



## CHOMP (Nov 6, 2004)

Aside from having a bearded dragon this is my first major reptile.
About 2-3 months ago, I picked up a gator/croc for $350CAN (I've just realized that's a bit much). About 14" with the tail. He is in a 3'x8' tank, divided half by land and water. I feed him mice, chicken, beef, fish, and shrimp. The guy I bought it from said it was an American Alligator and will only grow according to its house, which I doubt. The same guy will sell you a pacu believing its a piranha or a knife and tell you it's an aro. American gators get huge! Looking at pics, it doesn't look like one, more like this one from topshelfexotics except he's a more lighter cream colour. any guesses until I get some pictures up?
http://topshelfexotic.com/images/9.JPG 
The problem is that he hasn't grown since I got him. His tank is more than enough for him for some time. How are their growth rates? shouldn't he be growing quick?
I feed him a lot every second to third day, and he is very timid. 
If anyone has experience with keeping gators/crocs, some help on housing and feeding would be great.
Oh yeah, this has been bugging me, should his water be fresh or salt? or does it even matter. The main problem is that I don't even know what he is or where he comes from. Thanks much.


----------



## CHOMP (Nov 6, 2004)

I didn't think amaericans were commonly kept due to size. Could be one after all. Are they the most commonly available?


----------



## BoomerSub (Jun 23, 2003)

Gators are freshwater animals, there is no need to add salt to the water.

Your setup and feeding routine sounds pretty good, at least until he needs a bigger enclosure in a year or a little more. They generally grow around a foot a year for several years, then it slows down a bit. Maximum size is around fourteen feet, but most top out at around six to eight feet. Males are generally larger than females.

They're from the southern US, hence the name.

American alligators are the most frequently seen croc in the trade, now that the spectacled caiman has all but disappeared (Croc? Where'd they all go?). They're generally considered to be the better of the two pet-wise due to temperment, although neither is good for anyone besides the truly dedicated/crazy. The dwarf caimans are gaining in popularity, but are still expensive and uncommon.

Try emailing the member *CrocKeeper*, he knows more about them than I do.

-PK


----------



## micus (Jan 7, 2004)

my advice is sell him before hes to big to give away/pay someone to take away, sell him while he still looks managable,


----------



## huntx7 (Nov 13, 2004)

What you're doing seems fine and crocs advice cleared everything up.

I used to own two in a rather large dog pin thing... they grew slowly, but our neighborhood didn't approve of us have alligators so they're at a zoo now.

Make sure you're careful around them, lots of those guys are mean suckers and can't be domesticated.


----------



## The Wave (Oct 22, 2003)

A prime example of impluse buying.

Any animal that someone decides to keep as a " pet " should be researched BEFORE acquiring.And this is a gator...









Why did you get a gator and not even know if it required fresh or salt water ?


----------



## CHOMP (Nov 6, 2004)

> A prime example of impluse buying.
> 
> Any animal that someone decides to keep as a " pet " should be researched BEFORE acquiring.And this is a gator...
> 
> Why did you get a gator and not even know if it required fresh or salt water ?


Because it is an interesting and unique pet, and that I have the money and space to keep and house him for life. So I don't see a problem. There was only one at the lfs and I've never seen them around so I took him. I did impulse buy on him, I agree, which was wrong, but if I didn't he would've been gone. He'll live a wonderful life, don't you worry.

Thanks to those who were helpful.


----------

